# Wasservögel am Roten Meer



## Limnos (16. Dez. 2012)

Hi

Das Rote Meer fällt zwar nicht in die Kategorie Teiche, ich hoffe, die Bilder vom dortigen Wassergeflügel gefallen Euch doch. Zwölf Tage am Roten Meer haben mir sehr gut getan. Die Swimmingpools geben zwar für ein Teichforum nicht viel her, aber dürfen es ein paar __ Wasservögel sein? Tägliche Gäste am Strand waren ein Fischadler, eine Tölpelart, Kormorane, graue und weiße __ Reiher. Vom nahen Süßgewässer kamen Kiebitze. Bei einem grauen Reiher konnte ich eine interessante Fangtechnik beoachten: im Wasser waren Riesenschwärme einer Sprottenart. Näherte sich ein Feind von unten, schossen die Sprotten über die Wasseroberfläche hinaus. Das Wasser "kochte" förmlich. Dann flog der Reiher die paar Meter dahin und schnappte sich eine Sprotte in der Luft.

http://s735.beta.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/Vogelarten am Roten Meer

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## butzbacher (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Wasservögel am Roten Meer*

Hallo Wolfgang,

tolle Bilder

Gruß André


----------



## admh (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Wasservögel am Roten Meer*

Feine Bilder. Das ganze Programm kenne ich auch von mehreren Tauchurlauben her. 

Morgens sitzen die Fischadler am Strand auf dem "Ansitz" und die __ Reiher sind auch tagsüber Dauergäste am Pool und auf den Rasenflächen, die ordentlich bewässert von den Ägyptern gepflegt werden.

Wehe, ein Tourist läuft über den geliebten Rasen. Das gibt Schelte.

Welches Hotel war es denn?


----------



## Limnos (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Wasservögel am Roten Meer*

Hi

@ admh:  Welches Hotel war es denn? 

Es war das Pensée azur in der Region Quseir ! Für Schnorchler absolut empfehlenswert !

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## admh (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW:  Wasservögel am Roten Meer*

Hallo, 

ebenfalls bei El Quseir. 

http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/de/africa/egypt/el-quseir/resort-el-quseir/uebersicht/

Für Schnorchler fällt die Bucht leider etwas zu schnell auf größere Tiefe ab. Ich kann Dir da ein, für Schnorchler perfektes Hotel empfehlen. Du hast eine PN.

VG

Andreas


----------

